# Radiofrequency Ablation



## jaldrich (Mar 12, 2010)

Can radiofrequency ablation be billed by the nerve or the level.
I know that Facet Joint injections are by the level, but I cannot find information for the ablations. 
Thank you, 
Jennifer


----------



## Walker22 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ablations are billed by the nerve


----------



## jaldrich (Mar 16, 2010)

Do you have a resource I can refer to? 
Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## rkmcoder (Mar 16, 2010)

*Code RFs per nerve*

Per nerve is correct - see below.  Some of the codes mentioned in the article below have changed - 76005 is now 77003 - 64470 thru 64476 are now 64490 thru 64495


CPT Asst - The Facets of Paravertebral Facet Joint Procedures (64470-64476, 64622-64627) (September 2004) 

The destruction by neurolytic agent (eg, chemical, thermal, electrical, radiofrequency) codes (64622-64627) refers to paravertebral facet joint nerve destruction at the cervical, thoracic, lumbar, or sacral region(s). Codes 64622-64627 are unilateral. Therefore, if neurolytic destruction  of the paravertebral facet joint nerve is performed at both the right and left sides, then modifier 50 should be appended to the appropriate code to indicate that bilateral procedures were performed. Also, if fluoroscopic guidance and localization for needle placement and neurolysis is performed in conjunction with codes 64622- 64627, then code 76005 should be reported separately in addition to codes 64622-64627. _Unlike facet joint nerve (medial branch) codes used to describe facet joint injection (64470-64476), facet nerve destruction codes 64622-64627 refer to individual nerve level destruction_. Thus, although injection of the left L3 and L4 medial (facet joint) nerve would be code as 64475, destruction of the L3 and L4 medial branch nerves would be coded as 64622 and 64623.


----------



## jaldrich (Mar 16, 2010)

Thank you so much. 
I do not have CPT Assistant that far back. 
Jennifer


----------

